# John Deere 850 Fuel problem?



## Volfan (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys I have a John Deere 850. The other day I started it and it would run high (normal) then barely run then run high again. It did this back and forth until it would die. Now it will start for a couple seconds then die before I can move it. It sounds like it is starving for fuel. I checked the filter and it looks fine. Anybody have any idea what I should do next?


----------



## speedwrench (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you actually change the fuel filter? Is it the filter bowl style of filter? Sounds like it is sucking air somewhere, if that is the case it might of also sucked the filter in as well.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

If this is a diesel, you could have some air in the system. Usually this happens when the fuel is allow to run out. I don't know if that has happened with your situation, or whether your tractor is a diesel or not. but if it is I would try cracking the fuel line at each injector with it at Idle. This will allow it to expel any air in the fuel system.


----------

